# قوة ملاحظة اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

*بعيد عن السياسه والحب وبعيد عن الموضوعات
التقليديه وشبه التقليديه
فكرت فى موضوع جديد من نوعه
اننا هنعمل اختبار قوة ملاحظه لأحد اعضاء المنتدى

1 هنختار العضو
2 هننزل بأسئله وليكون 10 اسئله مثلاً 
3 هنبعت الاسئله على الخاص لاحد اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه 
يجاوب عليها
وهننزل بالاجابات بدون معالم يعنى هنشيل الابتسامات وهنغير الفونت وهنغير اللون والحجم 
والمطلوب من العضو اللى احنا مستضفينه 
يقولنا مين صاحب الاجابات دى :59:
ها مين قال موافق عشان نبدء:act23:*
*طبعا مش منقول *


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 فبراير 2012)

دي فكره صعبه قوي قوي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

*ياريت شرح اكتر علشان أخوك غبى حبتين*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:



دي فكره صعبه قوي قوي

أنقر للتوسيع...


*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياريت شرح اكتر علشان أخوك غبى حبتين*


*

هههههههههههه* *
غالبا انا اللى غبى والموضوع ده شكله مش هيكمل
بصو يجماعه
انا هختار عبود مثلاً
وهنزل 10 اسئله فى الموضوع هنا وهبعت ال 10 اسئله دول
ل " س " من اعضاء المنتدى على الخاص وهيجاوب عليهم
وانا هاخد اجاابته وانزلها فى الموضوع
المطلوب من عبود انه يقولنا مين صاحب الاجابات دى ، مين هو  " س " يعنى
ها وصلت يا بشر ؟
*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

فكرة حلوة 

معظم الاعضاء هنا حافظين طريق واساليب بعض


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> فكرة حلوة
> 
> معظم الاعضاء هنا حافظين طريق واساليب بعض



*هو ده اللى انا بقوله بالظبط*


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

*جميله الفكره دى ... وياريت تستمر *​


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2012)

فكرة حلووووووة يا مينا 
ومتااااابعة


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

_عاملة  زى العضو الخفى بس دى عاوزاه واحد دايس  فالمنتدى_
_علشان يكون عارف صاحب الرد  من تفكيره صح كدا ؟_
_حلوة وصعبه_
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ها وصلت يا بشر ؟*


*هو اللى وصل انك عايز تدبس عبود ...*
*عروستى !!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> فكرة حلووووووة يا مينا
> ومتااااابعة


*ههههههههههه*
*وانا اقول مين اللى متخفى ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

امم طاب متغيرش اللون نوع من الانواع التغشيش


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

*بس يا مينا عايزين شوية شطه فى الموضوع*
*يعنى العضو اللى هتختاره *
*لو نجح وعرف " س " ياخد شهاده تقدير* 
*لو فشل ومعرفوش .. يتم طرده من المنتدى* :ura1:​


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *وانا اقول مين اللى متخفى ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


ههههههههه أناااااااااااا :smile01


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *جميله الفكره دى ... وياريت تستمر *​





Rosetta قال:


> فكرة حلووووووة يا مينا
> ومتااااابعة



*ميرسى يجماعه
منورين وهحاول أستمر فيها ع أد مقدر *


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بس يا مينا عايزين شوية شطه فى الموضوع*​
> *يعنى العضو اللى هتختاره *
> *لو نجح وعرف " س " ياخد شهاده تقدير*
> *لو فشل ومعرفوش .. يتم طرده من المنتدى* :ura1:​


 لا معلللللللللش ايه الشر دة :act23:


----------



## bob (12 فبراير 2012)

*فكرة كويسة تقريبا كل واحد طريقتة معروفة 
بس لازم تغير الفونت
*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

*


johna&jesus قال:



عاملة  زى العضو الخفى بس دى عاوزاه واحد دايس  فالمنتدى
علشان يكون عارف صاحب الرد  من تفكيره صح كدا ؟
حلوة وصعبه
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *تقدر تقول يا جونا
هى دعوه لمعرفة العقول 
منورنى يا حبيبى 


عبود عبده عبود قال:




هو اللى وصل انك عايز تدبس عبود ...
عروستى !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه* *
تصدق مكنتش ناوى ادبسك دلوقتى 
بس عليا الطلاق محدش مدبس فى الموضوع ده غيرك انت
اول واحد يا عوبد 
احنا عندنا كام عوبد يعنى
*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> امم طاب متغيرش اللون نوع من الانواع التغشيش


*ههههههههههه لا مينفعش*


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا معلللللللللش ايه الشر دة :act23:


*عشان تشتغلى شويه يا مرنون *:smile01​


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا مينفعش*


 اعمل لاخرتك يا كابو مانتا لو مش صاحب الموضوع هتتزنق وهتلف حاولين نفسك :gun:


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بس يا مينا عايزين شوية شطه فى الموضوع*
> *يعنى العضو اللى هتختاره *
> *لو نجح وعرف " س " ياخد شهاده تقدير*
> *لو فشل ومعرفوش .. يتم طرده من المنتدى* :ura1:​



*شهادة تقدير بسيطه عندنا مصممين زى الفل
انما الطرد دى أبسط ما يكون
سيبيها ع ميرنا انتى بس وهى تقوم بالواجب  *


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عشان تشتغلى شويه يا مرنون *:smile01​


 افرض انا معرفتش اطرد دنا اولع فى الموضوع :budo:


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *شهادة تقدير بسيطه عندنا مصممين زى الفل*
> *انما الطرد دى أبسط ما يكون*
> *سيبيها ع ميرنا انتى بس وهى تقوم بالواجب  *


 لو كدا ماشى اطرد بس مطردتش واخد بالك يا كابو :bud:


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *فكرة كويسة تقريبا كل واحد طريقتة معروفة
> بس لازم تغير الفونت
> *



*الفونت واللون يا بوب
متقلقش ، منورنى حبيبى *


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لو كدا ماشى اطرد بس مطردتش واخد بالك يا كابو :bud:


*لا عيب يا أبسو
حد يقدر يطردك وانا مش موجود :59:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههه أناااااااااااا :smile01


*وهل يخفى القمر ؟*
*إحم إحم ....إزيك يا "ميث" ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *تصدق مكنتش ناوى ادبسك دلوقتى *
> *بس عليا الطلاق محدش مدبس فى الموضوع ده غيرك انت*
> *اول واحد يا عوبد *
> *احنا عندنا كام عوبد يعنى*


* ياعم خليك فى الثورة اللى انت فيها والعصيان الكروى ...*
*لأ أجيب دستة عبايدة وأخلعنى انا ...*


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> افرض انا معرفتش اطرد دنا اولع فى الموضوع :budo:


*ولعى براحتك .. فداكى الف موضوع *


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 فبراير 2012)

اذا كان كدا ماشي موافقه


ومبروك عبود التدبيسه مقدما
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ولعى براحتك .. فداكى الف موضوع *


 شايفة ملاك معدى انا :bud:


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ومبروك عبود التدبيسه مقدما
> ههههههههههههههه


*يس ... الف مبروك يا عوبد ... *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

متابع


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> شايفة ملاك معدى انا :bud:


*و أى ملاك ..!
:smile01
*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

*طيب أشطه جارى تحضير الاسئله وتحديد " س " 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

طيب انا عندى فكرة ما تعملها مسابقة واللى يعرف العضو الاول تكون ليه جايزة دى هتسخن العبه صوح ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> طيب انا عندى فكرة ما تعملها مسابقة واللى يعرف العضو الاول تكون ليه جايزة دى هتسخن العبه صوح ؟



*مسابقه يعنى حرقنا الموضوع
لكن لما نحرق عضو عضو هتبقى أحلى :new6:*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مسابقه يعنى حرقنا الموضوع
> لكن لما نحرق عضو عضو هتبقى أحلى :new6:*


اتكل يا برنس


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 فبراير 2012)

*هى حلوة بس دة هيكون متطلب انك تحتار شخصيات مشهورة ومعروف كلامها واسلوبها والا مشهتتعرف *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
معكم اخوتي 
فى تلك الفكره
رغم اني اعرف طريقة رد معظم الاخوه فى المنتدي
لكنهم كثر لم اتفاعل مع غالبيتهم
لكني مستمر معكم 
تحياتي
اخوكم
++بداية العمر++
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> متابع


*متابع ده أييييييييية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*تعالى هنا ...عندك عياد أهوه ..ياللا ياوحش ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2012)

*فكره جامده يا مووون وكلها اثاره وتشويق واهى حاجه تبعدنا شويه عن المعارك السياسيه ولجان التقصى اللى شيف عبود بيرفعلنا الضغط بنتايجها الرهيبه هههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 فبراير 2012)

فكرة حلوة يا مون بجد وغموضها هيديها تشويق اكثر

بس مينفعش تضيف خيارات اعضاء يعني مثلا العضو ده ( فلان ولا فلان ولا فلان ولا برضه فلان )


----------



## أنجيلا (12 فبراير 2012)

*اللعبة صعب اوووي يا واد *
*متابعة*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> متابع


منورنى


G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *هى حلوة بس دة هيكون متطلب انك تحتار شخصيات مشهورة ومعروف كلامها واسلوبها والا مشهتتعرف *​


اومال هى اسمها قوة ملاحظه ازاى يا جلاكسى
عموماً ع اد مقدر يكون " س " حد معروف وله اسلوبه الخاص



بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> معكم اخوتي
> فى تلك الفكره
> رغم اني اعرف طريقة رد معظم الاخوه فى المنتدي
> ...


منورنى حبيبى
ودى فرصه حلوه للتواصل أكتر معانا هنا



Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكره جامده يا مووون وكلها اثاره وتشويق واهى حاجه تبعدنا شويه عن المعارك السياسيه ولجان التقصى اللى شيف عبود بيرفعلنا الضغط بنتايجها الرهيبه هههههههه*


نحن نختلف عن من يدعو التميز هههههههههه
منورانى 


Coptic Man قال:


> فكرة حلوة يا مون بجد وغموضها هيديها تشويق اكثر
> 
> بس مينفعش تضيف خيارات اعضاء يعني مثلا العضو ده ( فلان ولا فلان ولا فلان ولا برضه فلان )


بص يا مون احنا هندى العضو فرصه الاؤل ولو غُلب حماره
نديله توكتوك  قصدى اختيارت :new6:
منورنى يا بوب


أنجيلا قال:


> *اللعبة صعب اوووي يا واد *
> *متابعة*


ههههههه لازم نكتشف الناس 
منوره


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2012)

حلوة جدااااا الفكرة دى يا بطل​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2012)

متابعه... بس دى محتاجه حد دايس جامد فى المنتدى و مع الاعضاء ..... بس ادينا بنتفرج.... يالا بيك على عبود..هو دبس نفسه بنفسه:new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *متابع ده أييييييييية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *تعالى هنا ...عندك عياد أهوه ..ياللا ياوحش ...*



عياد مين
مليش خالص انا في حوار قوه الملاحظه
حتي اسال دونا


----------



## scream man (12 فبراير 2012)

الفكرة تحفة
و متابع
بس عدت 5 صفحات و لسة مبتداش !!!!!​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

موافق


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

حلوة الفكرة دي 
متابعة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

_فكره جديده وجميله
انا  مع الجماعه طبعا
متابعه..._


----------



## Servant Of Christ (12 فبراير 2012)

*فكرة جدا رائعة و لطيفة ...
تشكر يا مينا *


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

يلاااااااا هتبدئوا امتى ؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يلاااااااا هتبدئوا امتى ؟؟؟


انا هقول ع اول عضو 
اكيد صاحب الرد دع وصاحب الفونت ده كوينا:thnk0001:
يارب يكون صح:ura1:


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> انا هقول ع اول عضو
> اكيد صاحب الرد دع وصاحب الفونت ده كوينا:thnk0001:
> يارب يكون صح:ura1:



صح عرفتى ازاى يا اروبة هههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صح عرفتى ازاى يا اروبة هههههههههههه


هييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
هي دي قوة الملاحظه هههههههه
الا صحيح هو مفيش جوايز
حرام نظرنا يروح ع الفاضي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 فبراير 2012)

فكرة حلوة
متاااابعة ​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> هي دي قوة الملاحظه هههههههه
> الا صحيح هو مفيش جوايز
> حرام نظرنا يروح ع الفاضي


تقريبا كان فى اشاعات على جوايز تصميمات

بس مش عارفة ؟؟


----------



## rania79 (12 فبراير 2012)

ياافكارك يا باشا
ههههههههههههههه
نايس ويالا دوس


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> حلوة جدااااا الفكرة دى يا بطل​


اى خدعه عشان تعدولى 
منورانى يا بنت العدرا



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متابعه... بس دى محتاجه حد دايس جامد فى المنتدى و مع الاعضاء ..... بس ادينا بنتفرج.... يالا بيك على عبود..هو دبس نفسه بنفسه:new6:


ههههههههههههه
دايس ! ، انا شاييف انك اتعلمتى اللغه هههههههههه
منورانى يا حبو 


scream man قال:


> الفكرة تحفة
> و متابع
> بس عدت 5 صفحات و لسة مبتداش !!!!!​


هانت كلها دقايق وتنزل الاسئله والاجابات 

منورنى يا حبيبى 


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> موافق


منور يا شِقيق


+febronia+ قال:


> حلوة الفكرة دي
> متابعة


منورانى يا فبرونيا


lo siento_mucho قال:


> _فكره جديده وجميله
> انا  مع الجماعه طبعا
> متابعه..._


انهى جماعه حددى بالظبط ههههههههههه
منورانى


Servant Of Christ قال:


> *فكرة جدا رائعة و لطيفة ...
> تشكر يا مينا *


منورنى حبيبى 


tasoni queena قال:


> يلاااااااا هتبدئوا امتى ؟؟؟


دقايق بالظبط


الملكة العراقية قال:


> فكرة حلوة
> متاااابعة ​


منورانى يا ملكه


rania79 قال:


> ياافكارك يا باشا
> ههههههههههههههه
> نايس ويالا دوس


هههههههههه
منورانى يا رونى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

*لو ممكن اخش انا كمان يامينا *
*بس بدل 10 اسئلة .. يبقى سؤال واحد عشان تبقى اسرع .. واجابته تكون على الاقل 4 سطور .. ومن خلال اسلوب الكتابة .. ممكن للى هايجاوب ان يخدع الاخرين عن طريق تقليده لاسلوب احد الاعضاء الاخرين .. *​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لو ممكن اخش انا كمان يامينا *
> *بس بدل 10 اسئلة .. يبقى سؤال واحد عشان تبقى اسرع .. واجابته تكون على الاقل 4 سطور .. ومن خلال اسلوب الكتابة .. ممكن للى هايجاوب ان يخدع الاخرين عن طريق تقليده لاسلوب احد الاعضاء الاخرين .. *​




فكره جامده يا ياسر وانا فعلا مبقتش عارف
اختار اسئله عشان العضو اللى مستضيفه يحاول يتعرف على العضو " س "

منورنى يا بوب ومتقلقش دورك جاى جاى:fun_lol:


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

يعني اللعبه دي اساسها 
عروستي واللهو الخفي
هههههههههههه


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

*فكره  حلوه اوى

ابتدو ابقي


*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> يعني اللعبه دي اساسها
> عروستي واللهو الخفي
> هههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه بالظبط



Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *فكره  حلوه اوى
> 
> ابتدو ابقي
> 
> ...


منورانى
اوك هانت وهنبدء


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فكره جامده يا ياسر وانا فعلا مبقتش عارف
> اختار اسئله عشان العضو اللى مستضيفه يحاول يتعرف على العضو " س "
> 
> منورنى يا بوب ومتقلقش دورك جاى جاى:fun_lol:


*ربنا يخليك حبيب قلبى .. فكرتك جميله و عشان منتوهش من بعض لان الاعضاء هنا كتير .. فسعادتك تعمل فريق A و فريق B وكل فريق فيه مثلا خمس اعضاء و ينزلوا يتحدوا بعض عن طريق اختيار ريس لكل فريق هو اللى يتفق على الخاص مع باقى جروبه على السؤال و مين اللى هايجاوب من الفريق التانى .. و نفس الشئ للفريق التانى هايحدد مين اللى هايخمن من فريقك انت على واحد من الخمسه فى فريقه هو .. ونشوف السكور كام فى الخمس اسئلة والفريق الغالب مستمر مع فرق اخرى ..** ايه رايك  لو تحب اديك مثال قول  .. وطبعا هايبقى فيه حكم .. عنده الاجابات و الاسئلة مسبقا .. عشان ماحدش يلعب بديله *​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ربنا يخليك حبيب قلبى .. فكرتك جميله و عشان منتوهش من بعض لان الاعضاء هنا كتير .. فسعادتك تعمل فريق A و فريق B وكل فريق فيه مثلا خمس اعضاء و ينزلوا يتحدوا بعض عن طريق اختيار ريس لكل فريق هو اللى يتفق على الخاص مع باقى جروبه على السؤال و مين اللى هايجاوب من الفريق التانى .. و نفس الشئ للفريق التانى هايحدد مين اللى هايخمن من فريقك انت على واحد من الخمسه فى فريقه هو .. ونشوف السكور كام فى الخمس اسئلة والفريق الغالب مستمر مع فرق اخرى ..** ايه رايك  لو تحب اديك مثال قول  .. وطبعا هايبقى فيه حكم .. عنده الاجابات و الاسئلة مسبقا .. عشان ماحدش يلعب بديله *​




لا يا بوب كده الموضوع هياخد طابع تانى غير اللى انا عاوزه 
ومن خلال خبرتى فى المنتدى هنا
اغلب الاعمال الجماعيه بتبقى فاشله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> دايس ! ، انا شاييف انك اتعلمتى اللغه هههههههههه
> منورانى يا حبو


 
 هههههههههههههههههههه ما حدش بيفضل على حااالو ههههههههههههههه
عندنا هنا مدرسين جامديين اوى... كفايا عليا رونى  و طبعا إلى فتح لى موئسسه لتقويم اللغه العربيه عبود بيه دى نوع دراسه جديد بالتريقه و قفش كل غلطه حتى إن كانت مطبعيه... اوعا تكون إنضميت للحزب يا مينا... هزعل  منك ..و هتبقا نهايه ماساويه:bomb:
ههههههه يالا بقا إبدائو الموضوع عايزين نتفرج


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا يا بوب كده الموضوع هياخد طابع تانى غير اللى انا عاوزه
> ومن خلال خبرتى فى المنتدى هنا
> اغلب الاعمال الجماعيه بتبقى فاشله


*معقده صح ههههه .. ماشى خلينا فى السهل .. اصل انا انسان كومبليكتد هههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

*طيب يجماعه نبدء على بركة الله 
وقبل ما نبدء أحب اقول نظام اللعبه الجديد
طبعا الكل فاهم اللعب بس هعيد شرحها تانى بعد ما اتغيرت
هنختار عضو وطبعا احنا اختارنا عبود 
وهنختار عضو تانى وهنطلق عليه " س "
وهنزل سوال واحد جاوب عليه " س "  فى اجابه لا تقل عن 4 أسطر
والمطلوب من عبود يقولنا مين هو " س " ولو عبود معرفش هنديله
اختيارين يختار منهم
الاختيار الاؤل اننا نسأل س سوال تانى ويجاوب عليه وننزل الاجابه 
والاختيار التانى ننزل اختيارات لاسماء اعضاء وعبود يختار منهم اسم العضو " س "
*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

بحب اتفرج انا على المسابقات دى
حلو يا مينا الفكرة


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

*خلونا يجماعه نرحب بالمنافسه القويه بين الشيف عبود والعضو " س "
سالنا العضو " س " 
السوال الاتى ع الخاص 
 صف لنا حال مصر فى ما لا يقل عن 4 أسطر
وكانت اجابة العضو " س "

مصر كشخص غرقت به السفينه وهو ف منتصف البحر ..هذا الشخص لا يعرف حتى ان كان فى مقدرته السباحه أم لا لانه ابداً لم يختبر نفسه .
وجد نفسه فجأه ما بين اختيارين يا أما يترك نفسه ليغرق مع السفينه أو ينزل   الماء ويحاول ان يسبح وبالفعل نزل للماء ولكنه وجده أعمق مما تصور ومع ذلك   كبرياءه أبى عليه ان يسبح باتجاه الشاطىئ واختار أن يسبح فى اتجاه الطريق   الذى اختاره من البدايه وكانت اقسى اللحظات عليه لحظات الليل والظلام   الدامس كانت مخيفه قاسيه وأمواج الليل لا ترحم ضعفه
وما زال هذا الشخص يسبح فأدعوا معى أن يصل لبر الامان

 على الشيف عبود ان يذكر لنا من هو العضو " س " 
 او يختار احدى الاختيارات التاليه
- يختار سوال أخر نسأله للعضو " س "  او يترك لى حرية اختيار السوال 
- يطلب اختيارات لاسماء اعضاء ليختار منهم اسم العضو " س "

يمنع منعاُ باتاً اجابة السوال من اى شخص سوى العضو المستضيف " الشيف عبود "

تابعونا 

*


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*تسجيل حضور *​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *تسجيل حضور *​




منور


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بحب اتفرج انا على المسابقات دى
> حلو يا مينا الفكرة




*منور يا بوب *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *خلونا يجماعه نرحب بالمنافسه القويه بين الشيف عبود والعضو " س "
> سالنا العضو " س "
> السوال الاتى ع الخاص
> صف لنا حال مصر فى ما لا يقل عن 4 أسطر
> ...



مش عارف ليه توقعت انك هتسال السؤال ده بالنص


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2012)

*دبستنى يا موووون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ماشى ...معاك ياحوبى ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

ايه الاخبار

بدأت يا مون ولا لسه ؟


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

سيداتي انساتي سادتي
ونحن الان في انتظار الشيف عبودتابعوا معنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *على الشيف عبود ان يذكر لنا من هو العضو " س " *
> *او يختار احدى الاختيارات التاليه*
> *(1)- يختار سوال أخر نسأله للعضو " س " او يترك لى حرية اختيار السوال *
> *(2) - يطلب اختيارات لاسماء اعضاء ليختار منهم اسم العضو " س "*


*باطلب من الكومبيوتر يحذف لى السؤال (2) ونختار رئم (1)*
*وهو توجيه سؤال للعضو ( س ) - وهو :*
*أسمك أية يا (سين) ؟؟!!* 
*أخترت السؤال ....حسب ماطلبت منى ( صح ) ؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مش عارف ليه توقعت انك هتسال السؤال ده بالنص


يعنى عشان عاوز الموضوع ميبدئش صعب
وكله دلوقتى بيتكلم عن مصر فالاسلوب هيبقى سهل
حضرلى شهادة تقدير او خش اطلبها فى طلب التصاميم وافضل
حاجه نختارها 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دبستنى يا موووون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ماشى ...معاك ياحوبى ...*


انت حبيبى يعمنا
مستنى الرد هنا   			#*73*


+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه الاخبار
> 
> بدأت يا مون ولا لسه ؟


ايون يا مقدسه بدئت   			#*73*


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *باطلب من الكومبيوتر يحذف لى السؤال (2) ونختار رئم (1)*
> *وهو توجيه سؤال للعضو ( س ) - وهو :*
> *أسمك أية يا (سين) ؟؟!!*
> *أخترت السؤال ....حسب ماطلبت منى ( صح ) ؟؟*


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سوال معقول برده
خلاس يبقي انتهت اللعبه علي كده
من قبل ما نبتديها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> يعنى عشان عاوز الموضوع ميبدئش صعب
> وكله دلوقتى بيتكلم عن مصر فالاسلوب هيبقى سهل
> حضرلى شهادة تقدير او خش اطلبها فى طلب التصاميم وافضل
> حاجه نختارها
> ...



عنيا بس اول ما اروح


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *باطلب من الكومبيوتر يحذف لى السؤال (2) ونختار رئم (1)*
> *وهو توجيه سؤال للعضو ( س ) - وهو :*
> *أسمك أية يا (سين) ؟؟!!*
> *أخترت السؤال ....حسب ماطلبت منى ( صح ) ؟؟*



تم توجيه السوال ع الخاص وكانت الاجابه  " س "
ع فكره الناس هنا هتضربنى بالنار 
كله تشويق تشويق مفيش حد راضى يستنى
جاوب يعمنا الله يباركلك لحسن هناخد طلقتين انا وانت
واحتمال " س " هو اللى يدينا الطلقتين دول هههههههههه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 فبراير 2012)

هى دى اجابة السؤال 
ده كده الموضوع زاد صعوبة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 فبراير 2012)

انا لا اعرف اساليب كثير من الاعضاء فكرة صعبة بالنسبة لى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2012)

*ما انا جاوبت من الأختيارين اللى أنت حطيت هم لى ؟؟؟*
*اية ( الحمرقة ) دى ؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما انا جاوبت من الأختيارين اللى أنت حطيت هم لى ؟؟؟*
> *اية ( الحمرقة ) دى ؟؟*




*لا عندك حق حمرقه فاضيه :new6:
مينفعش تسال اسئله شخصيه تعرفك شخصية العضو " س " *


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هى دى اجابة السؤال
> ده كده الموضوع زاد صعوبة


*فكرة الموضوع اصلا انك تعرف العضو " س " من اسلوبه*



حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا لا اعرف اساليب كثير من الاعضاء فكرة صعبة بالنسبة لى


*منورنى استاذى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2012)

*طيب ممكن نطبق نظام الأختيارات ؟؟*
*يعنى مثلا تحط لى ثلاثة أعضاء أختار منهم ؟؟؟*
*خليك جدع بقى ....عشان مايبقاش شكلى وحش قدام ( العضوات )*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

تقريبا ان عرفت العضو من ردة علىالسؤال الاول ههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ممكن نطبق نظام الأختيارات ؟؟*
> *يعنى مثلا تحط لى ثلاثة أعضاء أختار منهم ؟؟؟*
> *خليك جدع بقى ....عشان مايبقاش شكلى وحش قدام ( العضوات )*
> *هههههههههههههه*




*هههههههههههههههه ماشى هننزل بالاختيارات دلوقتى*
*عشان خاطرك مش خاطر العضوات هههههههه*


grges monir قال:


> تقريبا ان عرفت العضو من ردة علىالسؤال الاول ههههه


*أى حد عرف العضو يقيمنى ويقول اسم العضو فى التقيم يجماعه:fun_lol:*
ا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> تقريبا ان عرفت العضو من ردة علىالسؤال الاول ههههه


*غششنى ع الخاص يابا وينوبك ثواب ...*
*لأحسن شكلى يبقى قفا ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 فبراير 2012)

* لا صعبه جدا جدا ..... طيب إلى يفشل فى معرفه "س" الحكم عليه هيكون إيه ههههههههههه عيزينها تولع  و تحلو ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

وان كومان عرفته

طب ابعتك تقييم وترده اتنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *خلونا يجماعه نرحب بالمنافسه القويه بين الشيف عبود والعضو " س "
> سالنا العضو " س "
> السوال الاتى ع الخاص
> صف لنا حال مصر فى ما لا يقل عن 4 أسطر
> ...



اختار الشيف عبود الاختيار التانى من الاختيارات المتاحه
وهو الاختيار الوحيد امامه فلن يتبقى سوى اختيار اسم من الاسماء التى ستطرح لاحقاً واما أن يعلن المكسب او الخساره

الاسماء التى سيختار منها الشيف عبود
*
1- مينا البطل
2 دونا نبيل 
3-red333*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اختار الشيف عبود الاختيار التانى من الاختيارات المتاحه
> وهو الاختيار الوحيد امامه فلن يتبقى سوى اختيار اسم من الاسماء التى ستطرح لاحقاً واما أن يعلن المكسب او الخساره
> 
> الاسماء التى سيختار منها الشيف عبود
> ...


*واضحه من غير الاختيارات *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2012)

مينا البطل ...
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
*والله أعلم ...*

*أعترض بقى على علم الله ...*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مينا البطل ...
> :
> :
> :
> ...


علم اللة المسبق مش معاك فى دى عبود هههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

*بجد يجماعه اى حد يعرف العضو " س "
ميقولش اعرف ولا معرفش
لانه كده انتو بتحروقو اسمائكم اللى ممكن احطها ضمن الاختيارات *


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ممكن نطبق نظام الأختيارات ؟؟*
> *يعنى مثلا تحط لى ثلاثة أعضاء أختار منهم ؟؟؟*
> *خليك جدع بقى ....عشان مايبقاش شكلى وحش قدام ( العضوات )*
> *هههههههههههههه*


 
هههههههههههه
ادينا صابرين ياحج


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بجد يجماعه اى حد يعرف العضو " س "
> ميقولش اعرف ولا معرفش
> لانه كده انتو بتحروقو اسمائكم اللى ممكن احطها ضمن الاختيارات *


اول مرة اتفق معاك يا مينا فى حاجة هههههه
نعتذر عن التلويح بمعرفة الشخص


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مينا البطل ...
> :
> :
> :
> ...



*
للاسف يا شيف الطبخه بااااااااااااااظت منك المره دى
الاجابه والله واعلم برضه ههههههههههههه
هى دونا نبيل:shutup22:*


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

وحدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *للاسف يا شيف الطبخه بااااااااااااااظت منك المره دى*
> *الاجابه والله واعلم برضه ههههههههههههه*
> *هى دونا نبيل:shutup22:*


*كنت بص تحت رجليك .. اقصد تحت فى الاسامى اللى حاضره*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

*زمااان الشيف بيدعى عليا دلوقتى هههههههه
عارف لو كنت عملت لجنة تقصى حقائق كان زمانك عرفت اليد الخفيه تطلع مين 
يلا خيرها ف غيرها ولا يهمك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> وحدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


*لا آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآله الا هوووووووووووووووو*
*كولنا لها ...هيييييييييييييييييه*
*خرجت برة الموضوع* :mus13:
 :fun_lol:


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اول مرة اتفق معاك يا مينا فى حاجة هههههه
> نعتذر عن التلويح بمعرفة الشخص


*كويس ان الموضوع مش تبع الثوره لانه لو تبع الثوره أكيد مكنتش هتتفق معايا هههههههههههه
--------------
ياريت يجماعه بجد المرات الجايه محدش يقول اعرف او معرفش 
اعملو زى عياد قالى الاسم فى التقيك لو حد عاوز يقيمنى يعنى :smil15:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *زمااان الشيف بيدعى عليا دلوقتى هههههههه*
> *عارف لو كنت عملت لجنة تقصى حقائق كان زمانك عرفت اليد الخفيه تطلع مين *
> *يلا خيرها ف غيرها ولا يهمك*


*أدعى لييييية .....*
*هههههههههه ..ده أنا ماصدقت خلعت ....*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

عبود بصراحة غريبة انك مش عرفت انها دونا من الاختيارات هههه
شكلك كنت عاوز تخسر
اصل الاسماء اى طرحت معروف موقفهم تماما من الثورة خصووصا مينا
مع الثورة قلبا وقالبا  فهيقول انها بتغرق برضة هههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

*أحب اقولكم ان الضيف اللى جاى هو جرجس منير 
حضر نفسك يا بطل 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أحب اقولكم ان الضيف اللى جاى هو جرجس منير *
> *حضر نفسك يا بطل *


*اللى انا عرفه ان جرجس فتك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

*مش هوصيك يا مووون ع حسبووو
يعنى تجيبله كده عضو لسه مسجل امبارح أو اقولك يكون لسه متردد يسجل عندنا ولا لا ههههههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أحب اقولكم ان الضيف اللى جاى هو جرجس منير
> حضر نفسك يا بطل
> *


 لااجلنى شوية يا باشا
طالع شغل وهارجع ماخر شوية
بحب ازوغ انا مش كدة ههههه
 وكمان قلت بحب  اتفرج بس ههههههه
اية دة الثوار مش بيفهموا عربى ولااية ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

يعني انا كده اللي كسبت

بس بامانه كنت متوقع السؤال وس من اىول مش عارف ليه
وكنت محضر اجابه كمان
هنزلها في شخابيط ىما اروح


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اللى انا عرفه ان جرجس فتك *​


هنشوف يا ياسر



Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش هوصيك يا مووون ع حسبووو
> يعنى تجيبله كده عضو لسه مسجل امبارح أو اقولك يكون لسه متردد يسجل عندنا ولا لا ههههههههههههه*


متقلقييييييييييش ههههههههههه


grges monir قال:


> لااجلنى شوية يا باشا
> طالع شغل وهارجع ماخر شوية
> بحب ازوغ انا مش كدة ههههه
> وكمان قلت بحب  اتفرج بس ههههههه
> اية دة الثوار مش بيفهموا عربى ولااية ههههههههههه


*عادى يا رايق لما ترجع ابقى رد
ده الموضوع زى شكة الابره مش عاوزك تخاف وكمان مش بياخد
كتييير
ها اخر كلام معانا ولا خايف ؟:boxing:*


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش هوصيك يا مووون ع حسبووو*
> *يعنى تجيبله كده عضو لسه مسجل امبارح أو اقولك يكون لسه متردد يسجل عندنا ولا لا ههههههههههههه*


 
ممكن يادونا نستلف له عضو من المنتدي اللي جنبنا
هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ممكن يادونا نستلف له عضو من المنتدي اللي جنبنا
> هههههههههه



*يا افكارك يا نيتااا اهو كده الافكار الشريره ولا بلاش :fun_lol:*


----------



## white.angel (13 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*بقيتى ماركه مسجله يا دونا فى الاراء الخاصه بمصر والثوره *
*لو اتقابلنا فى مكان ومش عرفناكى .. هنقولك قولى رأيك فى مصر*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا افكارك يا نيتااا اهو كده الافكار الشريره ولا بلاش :fun_lol:*


 
ايووووووووووووووون يادونا 
هو احنا شويه في البلد


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بقيتى ماركه مسجله يا دونا فى الاراء الخاصه بمصر والثوره *
> *لو اتقابلنا فى مكان ومش عرفناكى .. هنقولك قولى رأيك فى مصر*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ايوووون كلامى بينشع فلوليه ههههههه
اهم حاجه اللى يقابلنى ميدنيش ميعاد ف ميدان التحرير :new6:*


----------



## white.angel (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايوووون كلامى بينشع فلوليه ههههههه
> اهم حاجه اللى يقابلنى ميدنيش ميعاد ف ميدان التحرير :new6:*


*لالالا تحرير ايه .. هنقابلك عند مجلس الشعب :bomb:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

*احلى حاجه ان الموضوع ده المفروض ياخد جايزة اوسكار من روك
فى عدد المشاهدات والمشاركات فى اقل من 24 ساعه :new6:
*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> هنشوف يا ياسر
> 
> 
> متقلقييييييييييش ههههههههههه
> ...


اممم  خايف طبعا ههههه
مش احب اتاخد وش كدة  فى اول الموضوع
شكلة تار وانا محبش حد ياخدتى على خوانة كدة هههه
شوف غيرى:a63:


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اممم  خايف طبعا ههههه
> مش احب اتاخد وش كدة  فى اول الموضوع
> شكلة تار وانا محبش حد ياخدتى على خوانة كدة هههه
> شوف غيرى:a63:



*طيب تصدق انا محدد " س " من قبل ما احدد العضو اللى هختاره
هههههههههههههه
عموما عادى ويعلم الله هو مش تار ولو تار كده كده هاخده:new6:*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

*طيب عشان محدش يفتكر انه تار ولا مش تار انا هاخد اى عضو من مؤيدى الثوره مع ان عبود من مؤيدى الثوره هههههههههههه
هختار ع الخاص بقى عشان ميبقاش شكلى وحش والناس بترفض 
*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طيب تصدق انا محدد " س " من قبل ما احدد العضو اللى هختاره
> هههههههههههههه
> عموما عادى ويعلم الله هو مش تار ولو تار كده كده هاخده:new6:*


شاكرين محبتك يا باشا
بس انا معاك بس اصبر عليا شوية
حتى اشوف مين بشارك وبيرد ازاى ههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

حلوه الفكره ديه
متابعه


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*شكل اختياراتك يا مينا معروفه قبل ما تقدم الأجابة *
*والنعمة كنت متوقع دونا .... ومع وضع الأجابة أتأكدت *

*يالا ربك ينعم عليكم بالرضا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 فبراير 2012)

*اثبتلك فى حته يا مون بافكارك 
حلوه وهتلاقى كتير ملاحظتهم فوق القويه هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *شكل اختياراتك يا مينا معروفه قبل ما تقدم الأجابة *
> *والنعمة كنت متوقع دونا .... ومع وضع الأجابة أتأكدت *
> 
> *يالا ربك ينعم عليكم بالرضا*​



*موووون نفسه كان بيقولى هتتعرفى من اسلوبك
بس شوووف بقى علشان رضا والديه عنه الوحيد اللى معرفنيش هو شيف عبود :new6:*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

المسابقة بالنظام ده بقت صعبة جدااااااا


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*قوة ملاحظة اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة " ياسر رشدى "*


----------

